# ich on cardinal tetras!



## superman (Oct 19, 2007)

Ich on cardinal tetras, please help! 

previous to this, i bought 10 of them at a LFS, and noticed there was a parasite on them (came to the conclusion that it was fish lice), killed it and gave them some meds, now theres white spots over them, please help!


----------



## jesus villaseño (Oct 25, 2007)

same problem i had. same fish. do not worry. use seachem paraguard for seven days. dose as prescribed.then make partial water changes in the order of 10% every two days, keep temperature at 80 oF at all times including the water changes. make five water changes keeping the parameter needed for the fish and voila the problem will be gone forever. do not forget to siphon your gravel and do good aquarium husbandry.good luck¡


----------

